# Air Compressor Pressure Issue



## Busbcoboy (Dec 7, 2014)

I have a Craftsman 25 gal. air compressor that will not make over 40 psi. 
The model is #919-155732 and it is an oil-less design. 

I recently acquired this compressor in a package deal. 

Could this be a check valve or is it something with the compressor/piston?

Thanks in advance for any assistance.


----------

